# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Забота об обусловленных живых существах.

## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, здравствуйте.

Господь Шри Кришна хранитель всех живых существ во Вселенной, его забота о живых существах доступна пониманию очень возвышенных душ.

Скажите пожалуйста преданные заботятся об обусловленных живых существах?

Какие мантры или молитвы читаются для избавления от последствий Греха непреданными? С целью обретения лучшей доли в последующем рождении или избавления от хронических недугов, тяжёлых болезней, бедности и отсутствия веры в Бога.

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нектар Наставлений, текст 4:

"Очищается не только тот, кто повторяет маха-мантру, — скверна покидает сердца всех, кому довелось услышать трансцендентные звуки: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Даже души, находящиеся в телах низших животных, насекомых, деревьев и т. д., тоже очищаются и, слушая трансцендентные звуки, готовят себя к тому, чтобы когда-нибудь обрести полное сознание Кришны. Об этом говорил Харидас Тхакур, отвечая на вопрос Чайтаньи Махапрабху о том, как можно освободить из материального плена живых существ, находящихся на более низком, чем люди, уровне развития. Харидас Тхакур сказал Ему, что повторение святых имен необычайно могущественно и что, слыша, как кто-то произносит эти звуки, даже деревья и животные в глухих джунглях до какой-то степени разовьют в себе сознание Кришны. Это на практике доказал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Когда Он проходил через джунгли Джхарикханды, тигры, змеи, олени и другие животные, забыв о своей извечной вражде, принимались петь и танцевать, присоединяясь к санкиртане. Нам, разумеется, не удастся подражать Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, но мы должны идти по Его стопам".

----------

